# Suche 17" Laptop - leicht!



## online (9. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem schnellen, vor allem leichten 17" Laptop,  komme aber mit der Fülle an Angeboten in diesem riesigen Markt nicht zurecht!

Könntet Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen, und mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte oder Werbeangebote posten, damit ich mir einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen kann!

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!

Viele Grüße

Online


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. August 2006)

Also ich kann dir gleich mal sagen, dass es so gut wie kein leichtes Notebook mit 17" gibt. 

Es kommt darauf an auf was du Wert legst. Ist es für dich wichtig, dass du es leicht rumschleppen kannst oder steht es mehr am Schreibtisch rum. 

Ein wirklich leichtes Notebook war bei mir mal das HP NC 4000, aber das hatte glaub ich nur 12". Ich glaube das Samsung Q10 Rubin ist auch sehr leicht. 

Ich hab derzeit (werde ich auch noch länger haben) das Apple MacBook und bis sehr zufrieden damit. Das Display is sehr gut. Es ist nicht allzuschwer und hat ein 13" Widescreen-Display. 

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## Moartel (17. August 2006)

Schau dich mal bei Samsung um, die haben vergleichsweise leichte Geraete. Das Problem bei leichten Notebooks ist halt der Preis, der explodiert da einfach.


----------



## UTA2000 (17. August 2006)

Achte einfach bei Deiner Auswahl auf Magnesium-Gehäuse. Das ist das momentan leichteste im Verhältnis zur Stabilität, das auf dem Markt halbwegs bezahlbar bleibt. Samsung hat Magnesium häufiger im Angebot (hab selbst das X30, ist wirklich leicht).

UTA


----------

